# Electricity suspended in parts of country as Guddu power plant trips - Pakistan



## nadeemkhan110

All the power producing units were shut down.
GUDDU (Dunya News) – The largest power plant of Pakistan, Guddu thermal power house, tripped on Sunday due to dense fog, affecting huge swathes of the country.

The provision of electricity was suspended to interior Sindh, Balochistan and other areas of the country as a result of the malfunction.

All the power producing units were shut down however; efforts are being made to restore unit no.3.

Currently, 650 megawatt electricity is being provided to the national grid through Guddu power house.

It is one of the oldest power plants in the country, and has three large transmission lines that feed its output to Punjab, Sindh and Balochistan.


----------



## abbasniazi

Similar problem faced by lahorites a few days ago...terrible and obsolete power generation and distribution system in pakistan...if the govt. doesn't prioritize the revamp of distribution system then a time will come when they will have excess power but no viable power distribution system and that day is not far off.


----------



## somebozo

abbasniazi said:


> Similar problem faced by lahorites a few days ago...terrible and obsolete power generation and distribution system in pakistan...if the govt. doesn't prioritize the revamp of distribution system then a time will come when they will have excess power but no viable power distribution system and that day is not far off.



It is blessings of Bhutto nationalization!
Privatization of power sector is very important.


----------



## abbasniazi

somebozo said:


> It is blessings of Bhutto nationalization!
> Privatization of power sector is very important.


I completely agree to the privatization of DISCOs specially the one's going in loss consistently.


----------



## EpiiC

abbasniazi said:


> Similar problem faced by lahorites a few days ago...terrible and obsolete power generation and distribution system in pakistan...if the govt. doesn't prioritize the revamp of distribution system then a time will come when they will have* excess power but no viable power distribution system and that day is not far off.*


Excess power? When Pak have 700,000MW that might not happen in our life time...


----------

